# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Δεν διαβαζει το cd

## alex20

Γεια σας . Εχω ενα home cinema sony και δεν διαβαζει τον δισκο. Ανοιγει το συρταρι και δεν ξεκιναει τι μπορει να ειναι;

----------


## manolo

Καθαρισμός της κεφαλής laser σε πρώτη φάση..

----------


## mikemtb73

> Γεια σας . Εχω ενα home cinema sony και δεν διαβαζει τον δισκο. Ανοιγει το συρταρι και δεν ξεκιναει τι μπορει να ειναι;


με την απορια θα μείνεις 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

